
SpaceX Falcon Liftoff - tmabraham
https://twitter.com/SpaceX/status/1266812530833240064
======
dang
There's a big ongoing thread at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23361987](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23361987).
Comments moved hence thither.

It's best to post follow-up links not as submissions, but as comments in the
thread. If you post them as submissions they either get ignored or they add
repetition to the front page and split discussions.

~~~
tmabraham
Oh ok, it seemed like different submissions, though. One is the livestream,
while another is the actual video/tweet of liftoff. No worries though.

~~~
dang
The issue from our point of view is whether it's different enough to support a
significantly different discussion. That's a somewhat specialized question, of
course, but the answer is definitely no, so it makes more sense to merge the
comments.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=by%3Adang%20%22significant%20new%20information%22&sort=byDate&type=comment)

